# Clothing budget



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious what peoples clothing budget is? Mine was 600.00 and i overspent by 179.00. (I did buy a jacket) I consider my budget for clothes, shoes, coats and purses. Does this seem a reasonable amount? I guess without the jacket i would have been only 50.00 over budget.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Clothing budgets vary widely based on professional needs and personal preferences: if you have to wear a suit every day to work, for example, your clothing expenses will be higher than someone who works in a casual setting.

I always think of myself as someone who doesn't buy many clothes, and it's generally true--but when I buy clothes I buy high quality that are likely to last a long time, so I spend a lot on each article of clothing. I still have some clothes that I bought in the 1980s that are nearly as good as new; my winter coat is now 12 years old and I expect to keep it for at least another 10 years before I'll need a new one. My suit was bought in 1992 and is only now starting to show signs of wear. Last year I spent more than $1,000 on clothes (including shoes and boots), but that was unusual. The year before that I bought no clothes at all for the first eight months of the year, and then bought a couple of dress shirts for an upcoming business trip. I'm happy with all the clothing I own now after last year's acquisitions, so I probably won't buy any clothes at all this year.

In general I try to buy clothes that have a lifetime guarantee; I've even found socks (the Darn Tough brand, made in Vermont) that are guaranteed for life: if they ever wear out you can return them for a new pair. I stocked up on those last year so I should never have to buy any socks again--as long as the company stays in business!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I think I spend around $300 a year on clothes, maybe 350. I work in a semi industrial environment, so jeans and a golf shirt or casual shirt are fine. Same things that I'd wear at home on weekends. Have to wear steel toed shoes for work (company paid), so my non work shoes last a lot longer.

The wife probably spends closer to 700 or 800 a year on clothes. Definitely likes the riding boots that are so popular these days. Those are not cheap and you can't have just one pair...



brad said:


> In general I try to buy clothes that have a lifetime guarantee; I've even found socks (the Darn Tough brand, made in Vermont) that are guaranteed for life: if they ever wear out you can return them for a new pair. I stocked up on those last year so I should never have to buy any socks again--as long as the company stays in business!


I am going to have to check these out. Wearing out socks is a pet peeve of mine. Though maybe you just consider them disposable clothing.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I spent $325 last year. That's a bit high for me. I don't buy anything fancy, but I'm thinking I might try brad's approach in the future.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Two words- Value Village. i buy almost everything non-work related there- like t-shirts etc for the gym, button-up shirts for casual wear etc, and I always look out for potential work clothes there as well. Usually nothing nice enough but sometimes I find decent dress shirts and pants there. Otherwise I wait for good sales at the Bay and buy a few new shirts at a time- I maybe spend $200 a year on clothes unless I need shoes or hiking boots, or need specific items for a trip- like this year I went travelling in Africa so needed some specific items. (No, not a pith helmet!!)

Sometimes I treat myself to a cool band t-shirt online.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing. Wife buys socks, underwear, and jeans at costco and I usually end up with a few shirts at Xmas. Maybe a pair of walking shoes occasionally and sometimes my wife say "you need some new pants" and picks up a pair and a couple of shirts. A non event for me but my wife is a different story. Maybe 3-500.00??


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

I work in a professional environment so my budget is probably a bit higher than most. Probably close to $1000 a year or more just on dress clothes, and another $300-500 a year on casual clothes.

Are we excluding shoes? Because being an avid runner, I spend at least $500 a year on running shoes...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

JordoR said:


> Are we excluding shoes? Because being an avid runner, I spend at least $500 a year on running shoes...


I consider shoes and boots clothes: they're no different, really. A large part of what I spent on clothing last year was on shoes: two sets of winter boots (one for the city and a pair of mukluks for deep-cold snowshoeing; my old Sorels don't cut it) and a couple of pairs of shoes that were on sale at half price. I have big feet (size 14), so when I see shoes I like that are available in my size, I usually go for them as it's a relatively rare event. I mean, you can find shoes in size 14, but the combination of "I like it" and "it fits" is pretty rare for me.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I include my sports shoes as entertainment, hobby, sporting.etc expense which is large @ maybe $5-10,000. PA.


----------



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Value village is a good tip. It sound like 600 should be doable. I think i did overspend last year and all i can do is spend less this year. It also sounds like year to year may vary depending on expenses.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

How do you wash the Darn Tough socks? I've wanted some of that Merino underwear and base layers for travelling (stink resistance!) I have a lot of polypropylene stuff I really like though

I also like to find high quality stuff that lasts.. saves money, time, and the environment. After replacing my "leather" wallet and belt a few times, I discovered that Saddleback leather actually gets better with time. I was going through a lot of jeans until I found my kevlar lined biker jeans with a bit of leather reinforcement on the heel (bit heavy for hot climates but good for Canadia) Then I discovered the holy grail of durable clothing which is Cordura! A lot of top motorcycle gear is made of Cordura, and most military fabrics are based on it as well. I have crash tested 1000D on pavement at 100kmh and it still looks new! 500D is also extremely tough and lighter weight. It's becoming popular for skateboarding and work clothes etc now with different blends coming out. Cordura/Goretex/Vibram boots are amazing but with hard use I still wear them out. From now on I will be looking for clothes with Cordura fabric blends and a 500D backpack (another thing I'm tired of replacing every few years)

If you don't count sports/hobby/work clothes I don't spend much... but I pretty much just end up using the sports/hobby/work stuff all the time because it's just better. I like function over form


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

those Darn Tough socks should have a thread of their own, they sound like a miracle.

i zipped by their website to find out a) what wizard fibre are they using? & b) what are their prices? i was expecting to see something like a) nylon core filament coated with wool/polyester fibres & b) priced maybe $100 per pair.

(socks needing mending are a huge issue in my life) (there's a big laundry basket in the country where all the clean socks that need darning get tossed) (socks for all the cuzzins & the uncles & the aunts) 

(basket overflows perpetually) (it's been sitting there for 2 generations) (there must be socks in there, down at the bottom, that once belonged to ancestors who are long dead & buried)

back to Darn Tough, what a sweet story. Their socks are 100% merino wool, no secret knitted synthetic fibre at all. Plus their prices? the Darn Tough socks i saw at an online sports gear seller were US $12 to about US $24. Even in CAD, prices like that are incredible bargains.

hello, beautiful Darn Tough socks. Good-bye, perpetual sock mending basket.

re laundry: i'm sure DTs come with washing instructions. It wouldn't surprise me if one has to wash them by hand, though, the way one would wash any valuable knitted wool item.

a drawback might be that knitted wool garments usually felt over time, especially with hard use & vigourous washing.

a felted wool item becomes thicker & stiffer. Felted items also shrink from the original size. If, in the end, Darn Tough socks do felt, they'd make excellent boot liners or warm slippers for people with smaller feet.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> hello, beautiful Darn Tough socks. Good-bye, perpetual sock mending basket.
> 
> re laundry: i'm sure DTs come with washing instructions. It wouldn't surprise me if one has to wash them by hand, though, the way one would wash any valuable knitted wool item.


Yes that is why I asked. My transient surf-sno-long-skateboarding brother swears by natural wool.. but freaks out if someone goes to throw it in a washing machine with everything else. Merino wool is popular in the military as well, but it generally comes down whether you mind the softer washing and slower drying. The antibacterial factor would make it good for socks, especially for backpacking


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Nope, I've been washing our Darn Toughs in the washing machine for over a year now -- I wash them in cold water of course, but I wash most of our clothes in cold water. I don't put them in the dryer, just hang them on racks. I think they say to wash them inside-out, but I don't bother. 

They make winter socks, regular socks, and athletic socks. I picked up a few pairs of athletic socks and some winter socks on my last trip to Vermont. The athletic socks (for biking, running, etc.) are awesome; the only complaint I have so far is with the over-the-calf socks for x-c skiing or long walks in cold weather: in my boots, at least, they don't stay up and gradually drop toward my ankles.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know about Darn Tough, but in general there exists a thing called Superwash Merino that is machine washable (in cold) and tumble dryable (at low/med heat). Smartwool socks are made from it and I also make my homemade socks from it as well. I machine wash & dry all my wool socks with no discernable ill effects.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The Smartwool socks don't last long, though, at least not for me. I'm lucky if I get a year or two out of them before they start wearing through. I've also tried Icebreaker socks, which are no better. Somehow the Darn Tough people have figured out a way to make them last, and are backing it up with a lifetime guarantee. Even the store where I bought them (Outdoor Gear Exchange, in Burlington, Vermont) told me "if they ever wear out, bring them back and we'll replace them, we don't even need your receipt." That sold me.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Spudd said:


> I don't know about Darn Tough, but in general there exists a thing called Superwash Merino that is machine washable (in cold) and tumble dryable (at low/med heat). Smartwool socks are made from it and I also make my homemade socks from it as well. I machine wash & dry all my wool socks with no discernable ill effects.




ah, a real-life sock knitter! Spudd's family is so lucky!

Darn Toughs must be knitted from SuperWash merino since, brad tells us, they don't felt in cold water machine wash either.

knitting designer elizabeth mcCarten says there are drawbacks to superWash, like many expert knitters she doesn't care for it. But recently she's found a couple of SW brands she loves, so the superW procedure must be advancing & improving. I imagine Darn Tough Socks would always be buying the best treated woolen yarns, with the latest procedures.

http://chezlizzie.blogspot.ca/2013/08/discovery.html

apparently one superWash drawback is that the yarns lose their elasticity somewhat. Garments knit in SW enlarge & stretch out but don't respond to water blocking or efforts to shrink them back into shape. Some knitters describe this by saying that SW garments have no "memory" of what shape they're supposed to respect.

perhaps this is why brad's knee sox droop down. They're tall enough that loose fit plus gravity do a number on them, while shorter ankle sox with ribbed cuffs have enough muscle to stay up by themselves.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

to the OP - so sorry the thread got sidetracked into socks & laundry. I think your $600 sounds amazingly frugal but perhaps you could go a bit higher now & then? your jacket purchase sounds wonderful, i'm sure it was worth breaking the budget.

sometimes beautiful clothes become unforgettable memories. They are worth spending the money. I have a friend who bought a Giorgio Armani suit 20 years ago. It's still so resplendent - he only wears it for best occasions so it's lasted very well - that he still turns heads at weddings & graduations.

my daughter has a breathtaking party dress. She'll never forget the occasions she's worn it - a magical summer ball in scotland when the daylight lasted almost to midnight, her grandmother's 50th wedding anniversary celebration.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

One more note on the Darn Tough socks: if you read their FAQs you see that their socks are not actually 100% merino wool -- it's just that the wool they use is 100% merino. They reinforce the socks with nylon and lycra at strategic spots, but all the wool they use is 100% merino (not blended with other fibers).

http://darntough.com/customer-service/faqs

"All of our socks are knit on small needle, fine gauge knitting machines. This approach produces durable, high density stitching without bulk. Less bulk means a better fit. The better the socks fits, the longer it will last. We use fine gauge, high micron merino wool. We use only 100% merino wool in the knitting of our wool socks. We do not cheapen the wool by adding nylon or polyester to the blend of the wool. We reinforce the outside and inside of the sock with nylon and lycra for added comfort, durability and fit. Throw in 3 generations of knitting know-how and you get one darn tough sock."

They also say you can wash in warm water and put them in the dryer, so they don't seem to require any special treatment.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm way off topic here, perhaps this is even a new thread. But i find myself wondering whether the success story of how the same Vermont family - the Cabots - built Darn Tough Socks out of failing Cabot Hosiery is part of a much bigger emerging wave. Which is nothing less than the re-industrialization of America.

rust belt syndrome & outsourcing have pretty near killed north America. Many said/are saying that US world leadership was/is doomed. 

but now we are seeing, here & there, proud products that shout out US know-how & ingenuity. They're not cheap, these re-engineered products. They're simply the best in the world.

at the other end of the spectrum from homely socks, hasn't Apple in-sourced some of its production back to factories in california? what about ambarella, with its unique heavy-duty chip for motion cameras, isn't AMBA manufacturing at home in california?

what's going to appear from detroit & flint, michigan when those cities are reborn? what kind of lean startups can we make happen in canada?

really there's a lot to hope for. From the ground up, when you're starting with great socks.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> i'm way off topic here, perhaps this is even a new thread. But i find myself wondering whether the success story of how the same Vermont family - the Cabots - built Darn Tough Socks out of failing Cabot Hosiery is part of a much bigger emerging wave. Which is nothing less than the re-industrialization of America.


I agree. I think there's a backlash against "made-in-China" (warranted or not...I actually seek out high-quality clothing made in China because China has many of the world's best textile workers), and a number of stores now highlight their "made in USA" or "made in Canada" products. I think this is creating demand, and from that demand is coming new niches and opportunities for North American manufacturing of products that used to be made here but have largely moved overseas.

A search on llbean.com for "usa made" comes up with more than 500 items: http://www.llbean.com/llb/search/?freeText=usa+made&init=1&sort_field=Relevance

A search on mec.ca for "made in Canada" comes up with more than 800 items: http://www.mec.ca/shop/made-in-canada/20143/

And I've noticed an increasing number of retailers, online, in catalogues, and in shops, displaying "Made in USA" or "Made in Canada" signs on products.

There also seems to be growing interest in high-quality products manufactured at small scales. Hipster coffee aficionados spend big bucks on things like the made-in-UK Hausgrind coffee grinder (http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p20/hausgrind_black_anodized_aluminium__/_walnut.html) and Brompton folding bikes have long used "made in the UK" as a selling point for people tired of buying Chinese-made bikes.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There are a lot of niche products popping up from small niche homegrown companies. They are born and raised on the forums. Practically nobody knows about them except for the forums. They live and die by their reputation on the forums. They are actually able to compete very well on price thanks to the forums and ecommerce today. Crappy junk products cost a lot to advertise and market to the masses. These niche companies are tied closely to the consumer, so manufacturing in the US makes it that much more direct. I haven't seen any Asian company pull this model off, but I don't see why the next generation of English-speaking smartphone-addicts won't.

Asia does make great consumer textiles. All my expensive high end motorbike clothes was always made in Thailand or Vietnam etc. US military however stipulates their textiles be made in the US for security reasons, and that must keep a lot of textile expertise in America and on the cutting edge of innovation. Companies don't like to spend much money on R&D anymore, whereas the US gov spends a lot. I can see a lot of what the US has developed for their SOF soldiers trickling into the market now. Obviously for hunting and airsoft types but it also trickles directly into hiking, climbing, working outside etc and pretty much anything that demands high end clothing.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Darn Tough socks. The most expensive item in may wardrobe is socks. For years I have been buying Thorlo seconds from an online site in South Carolina. I can never tell why they are seconds! My gain. Just last week I e-mailed my contact and they are no longer selling them so I will have to find a new source or a new sock. I'll check out Darn Tough though. 

As far as the rest of my budget goes, it is negligible. Have always taken advantage of the attire provided by my employer and when not at work, jeans and golf shirts or t-shirt and fleece in the winter. The latest group of fleece where gratis from one of the university programs I'm involved in and t-shirts often come from sporting events or things the kids were involved in. And yes Value Village is great. My mother works at a place like this and we have had to tell her to go a little easier on getting things. She just says it is no problem and anything we don't like just goes back...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I'm going to write to Darn Tough and ask them if they can pay me a commission for all these referrals. ;-)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

m3s said:


> There are a lot of niche products popping up from small niche homegrown companies. They are born and raised on the forums. Practically nobody knows about them except for the forums. They live and die by their reputation on the forums. They are actually able to compete very well on price thanks to the forums and ecommerce today. Crappy junk products cost a lot to advertise and market to the masses. These niche companies are tied closely to the consumer, so manufacturing in the US makes it that much more direct. I haven't seen any Asian company pull this model off, but I don't see why the next generation of English-speaking smartphone-addicts won't.



amazing. I have a friend whose MBA thesis at the HEC was data mining. Twenty-two years ago, when data mining was unheard of. 

she & husband used to build their own computers when they were teenagers. They were in "the internet" before the www was invented, when it still belonged mostly to the US department of defense.

my friend quit working for the big banks & the big telcos where, once upon a time, she used to build enterprise solutions for their business customers (by leasing data of course) & now she has her own tiny nano-marketing consulting business. She probably earns less but i've never seen her so happy. She adores her clients & the thrill of working on a brave new world.

nearly all her clients are young people starting up extremely local microbusinesses. Sometimes they are searching for a clientele as small as a few city blocks. Everything is net-based.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Kickstarter has really exploded the microbusiness world. I think crowdsourcing and crowdfunding will really shake up big business in the next 10 years (and hopefully politics sooner than later, like in small countries already..)

A forum I've been perusing lately focuses on personal carry gear. A lot of niche businesses have sprung up around it because the big box store products are mostly junk when push comes to shove.

They have a clothing subforum that I'd never looked at before. Sure enough, Darn Tough socks are recommended there in nearly every other post. Apparently, Costco also sells decent Merino Wool 4-pack socks at $11 USD


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Speaking of which, check out http://archivalclothing.com


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I love those Costco socks.


----------

